
George Hotz: I Can Make Your Car Drive Itself for Under $1,000 - Jun8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqdYbwY9vPU
======
ashleyn
But can you _test_ it for under $1,000 in a way that meets legal highway
safety standards? Seems like the classic "Why is it $500 a pill?" problem.
These things take enormous upfront development cost that needs to be baked
into the cost of every subsequent unit.

In-car technology is a largely untapped market but there's better
opportunities than something that requires access to the vehicle's most
secure, most safety-critical systems. I personally would love to see a startup
that works with car companies to create infotainment systems that work as dumb
terminals to cell phones. The web browsers and media players that ship with
cars are woefully outdated in just a few years and never updated; imagine now
if there were a simple standard ala Android Auto that just put your phone as
the "brain" for a variety of tested, secured, "documented APIs" to your car's
functions.

------
Jun8
Here ([https://electrek.co/2016/10/28/george-hotz-cancels-his-
tesla...](https://electrek.co/2016/10/28/george-hotz-cancels-his-tesla-
autopilot-like-comma-one-after-request-from-nhtsa/)) is an article of a run in
Hotz had with National Highway Traffic Safety Administration last year.

Although in the video he comes off as somewhat BS-y and irresponsible (you
screw up your PS3 while hacking, you brick it; same thing for a car may very
well kill you) I still like his overall maverick approach to the problem.
Having a cheap cell-phone based OBD-II interaction mechanism with a simple GUI
will may not solve the self-driving problem but may provide input for people
to improve their driving. Therefore the "fitbit for your car" analogy is very
apt.

------
ocdtrekkie
I'm much more likely to trust my life to a company which says people own the
stuff they buy, and that you shouldn't need to ask permission to do stuff with
it, than a company that has every reason to lie about their products'
capabilities and maybe even let your car choose to sacrifice you for someone
else. I think it's quite likely comma.ai's position would never be to make a
car operate outside of the owner's self-interest.

------
tiredwired
How about something simpler first like a robot that picks up dog crap?

